

You’ve got an idea, what now? - procyon
http://efura.com/blog/?p=24

======
qhoxie
This is a really well-written and comprehensive article. It reminds me quite a
bit of the questions the YC application pushes you to think through. I
especially like the last point about competitors. What he outlines about
finding others and learning from them is invaluable. There is not better,
cheaper test than to analyze what already exists.

------
lincolnq
I was reading the beginning and thinking "Gosh, I could really use a local
business search," and it's true - I've had a terrible time with Google and
Google Maps trying to do that exact thing. I want businesses of a certain type
that I can walk or take the train to.

